# Paper Mache Bombs



## Jadewik (Apr 10, 2009)

These started out as a favor for a Halloween party that will never be... mostly because they're too time consuming and we, stupidly, realized that we can't have a party because my husband has class Friday and Saturday nights. (He is going to try to get the 31st off, though.)

These could also double for a great party invite...

I don't have a photo of the earlier steps... basically what I did was blow up some water balloons (with air) and "Modge-Podge" cut-up newspaper to the bottom (round) part of the balloon. Let it dry and *POP* the balloon with a pin-- which I admit is oodles of fun and it makes an amusing crinkling noise to boot! (This step takes FOREVER!)

I used cork and twine for the "fuses". The cork gets drilled first, then about 8-inches of twine is fed through the cork with a quilting needle. Don't forget to tie off one end! (That'd be the end that goes inside the bomb.)-- I looked everywhere for corks and couldn't find them... but I have a co-worker who likes wine-- she's been saving corks for me for about 18 months!

Then, you take two halves that are relatively the same size... find where you're going to put the cork... and on both halves start at the center point of where you want the cork and make cuts that fan out (like a sun... only half the sun on one half and half the sun on t'other half).



















Stuff both halves with candy (or whatever you're stuffing them with)-- you "can" do this later, but not for larger items-- and tape them together with black duct tape! (I did try to paper mache one together, but it was HORRIBLY difficult and took a couple hours to piece one bomb together as opposed to 5-minutes.)










Put a couple coats of paint on the bomb and PRESTO!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Perfect for that Snidely Whiplash or Spy vs. Spy party!

Some friends of mine threw a "League of Villains" costume party a few years ago; these would have been perfect for it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a clever idea. I could never think of something like that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're like little bomb pinatas

I'm with Scareme - a clever idea, and a great party favor.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I like those!


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Well JW everybody on here knew I would LOVE these )


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

I wonder if C-4 would make the candy fall apart!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Those are the "bomb"!


----------

